# looking for flocked rubber shrink tube



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Any of you rod builders have a small piece of 35mm flocked rubber shrink tube I could buy? I know it's cheap on mudhole but I refuse to pay $10 shipping for a 1' piece of shrink tubing! I only need a couple pieces about 1.5" each, so even scraps will do.


----------

